# Wood chipper accident



## undee70ss (Nov 25, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/11/15/man-pulled-into-wood-chipper-dies-within-seconds.html


----------



## jomoco (Nov 26, 2017)

These types of gruesome accidents on the job can be avoided by using Morbark chippers equipped with ChipSafe RFID technology.

Sincere condolences to this gentleman's family, friends and coworkers.

Jomoco


----------

